# Limping Great Pyrenees puppy



## linnell

We've got a vet appointment this morning for our 6mo. old Great Pyrenees livestock guardian. He has been acting sore and stiff for the past 2-3 weeks. I am hoping it is growing pains. I never experienced this with my other PYR. Just this morning I was thinking of Lymes disease also. We do have many cases here in Central VA with people and dogs. One dreadful thought is if it is something serious that would not allow him to be a livestock guardian, I don't know what we'd do. Early retirement? I cannot even imagine having a giant PYR in our tiny farmhouse as a pet. Wish us luck! Will update soon..


----------



## WildIdeas

My first thought, since it has been going on for 2-3 weeks is Panosteitis. Very common in German Shepherds and as it turns out, Great Pyrenees too. Any large breed which is why so many recommend not feeding puppy formulas to large/giant breeds, for fear that they grow too quickly. More info here: http://www.embracepetinsurance.com/health/panosteitis

Of course, it can be any numbers of things. Looking forward to your update!


----------



## PNP Katahdins

One of my Border collies had panosteitis as a youngster and yes, I would describe it as growing pains. See http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/musculoskeletal/c_multi_panosteitis

I did take him in to our small-animal vet and she carefully tried to describe it to me. I said, "Oh, you mean pano." She thought it was a mild case. No treatment or exercise limitations on the farm and he outgrew it.

Good luck to you and your cute pup.

Peg


----------



## linnell

Besides trying to eat the vet and having to be muzzled, Critter (pry puppy) did well. The vet thought it might be lymes, so we tested him. Test came back negative. She put him on antibiotics just in case it was another tick bite illness, which are rampant here in Central VA. We'll see if he improves at all. She also felt his hips for range of movement and said it seemed he had no signs of hip dysplasia, thank goodness. He is now in his hiding spot underneath our shed in the barn yard.


----------



## yarrow

BOTH of our Pyrs had horrid pain with Panosteitis.... it lasted much longer with them then it ever did with our german shepherds.. our pyr female had it the worst.. first one front leg.. then the other.. (it was literally MONTHS) before they were back to normal... long enough we began to suspect Ehrlichiosis and tested for it.. negative.. (some days were worse then others... Lola would sometimes just lay on her back.. front leg in the air all day... Bob Barker's pain wasn't as constant.. he would still go out with the goats (but pay for it with pain, the next day)... it just took time for them to both get over it.. (they turned 8years old this past may.. going strong..no left over signs of the months of pain & lameness)

good luck..
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Eagle1

Our GP/Karakachan had real bad from 6 months to about 9 months, he grew from 18" to 28" in that time (6" in 6 weeks at one point). Limiting his activity and some plain aspirin helped. He had no lasting issues and all joints are perfect per out vet. Currently I have 2 6 mo old females, one limping (Honey will be a big girl judging the paws) the other not. The second is currently taller but i believe will be smaller. The two are raised the same from birth so it seems to be individual growing difference or eating habits (Honey is the chow hound). Neither is heavy for their frame.


----------



## linnell

The past two days Crittter (pry puppy) has been running and playing like normal again! He's on ten more days of antibiotics just in case it was a tick thing. I wonder why my vet said nothing about growing pains? That's what I thought at first as well. oh well, just glad he's doing better!


----------



## Trevor Norman Peacock

Why is my pyr limping she's 7 months


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Trevor Norman Peacock said:


> Why is my pyr limping she's 7 months


Hold her closer to the screen so we can see.


----------



## Wolf mom

Hi Trevor - use your search engine for "why pyr puppy is limping" and you'll find multiple causes. Ya gotta give HT a lot more information. Have you checked for a cut? Run your hands down a leg or joint? Is there a bump? Is it painful in a certain area? You get the idea....And in the end, it's all supposition. If it's really concerning you, take your dog to a vet.


----------



## mekasmom

It's probably pano.... And there isn't really a good option for it. Just do not breed the dog. You don't want to pass it on.


----------



## aart

mekasmom said:


> It's probably pano


Panosteitis??


----------



## Trevor Norman Peacock

aart said:


> Panosteitis??


Yes I think so it has switch to other legs she's 7 months 94 pounds


----------



## mekasmom

A lot of GP have pano. It's just part of the giant breeds. You can talk to a vet. They usually start be using a baby aspirin or two, whatever the weight of the dog needs. People say pano is due to poor breeding, but it is just part of being a giant breed. Large, giant, humans have bone issues too, arthritis, chips, etc. It's just part of the size issue.


----------



## Trevor Norman Peacock

Ok awesome I'm getting that from everyone thanks


----------

